# Car shuts off when stopped, radio stays on



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope I am posting this in the correct section.

I have a 2011 chevy cruze LS with a manual transmission. Recently I have troubles where it the car shuts off when stopped at a red light or stop sign. There is not indication that the car has shut off until I try and move it again; even the radio stays on. 

The car does not show any problems in the computer. 

The car has also had 2 brand new transmissions put in it because of the loud rattle on the drivers side when the car is in neutral and the parking brake engaged. The rattle goes away when the clutch is pushed in. This still happens but I was told it is normal..

And sometimes... the car sounds like a diesel when I start it... thoughts? It has 55000 kms...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When stopped, does the tach drop to zero or does it stay around 900 RPM? I'm trying to determine if the stall is occurring at the end of the stop or the start of the go.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Where are you located brandymae? It looks like you are outside of the US but maybe I can point you in the direction of customer assistance for whatever country you are in. Please send me a private message if you would like for me to do that.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brandymae (Aug 1, 2013)

Honestly I haven't been watching the tach gauge when I'm stopped.. I feel like the stall happens before I start to move again so at the end of the stop. Thanks!


----------

